# muss ein usb-stick defragmentiert werden?



## manni-tu (24. Februar 2008)

Wird ein USB-Stick schneller, wenn man ihn defragmentiert? 
Da ja dieser keinen Lesekopf über eine Platte bewegen muss, wie bei einer Festplatte sollte ein Fragmentierter USB-Stick nicht langsamer sein. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2008)

USB-Sticks brach man nicht zu defragmentieren. Im Gegenteil: Jeder schreibende Zugriff verkürzt die Lebensdauer.


----------

